# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Devil Angel - Vivian Hsu

## vietnamtui11

It's a about a young couple who fall deeply in love and swear to be together forever. However, things turn complicated when a beautiful rich woman dying of cancer falls for Vivian's man, and in the couple's need to for money to survive, he relents to become her gigolo. But is he after her money or is he really falling for her? 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0320109/ Ratings: 5.3/10 from 64 users Thể loại: Drama Erotic

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
FS - Devil Angel - Vivian Hsu
FS - Devil Angel - Vivian Hsu sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - Devil Angel - Vivian Hsu*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

